# Frame Buffer Size and Location



## hybridbkrdr (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 
SATA Western Digital hard drive,
a SATA Pioneer DVD-RW,
an AMD Athlon X2 5400+,
Asus 8800GS,
OCZ "Special Ops" RAM 2GB
BIOS 2701
and I'd like to know about the following (on my Asus M3A78-EM):
UMA Frame Buffer Size [Auto]
What setting would be more ideal?
Surround View [Auto]
is grayed out, should it be on disabled?
Frame Buffer Location [Above 4G]
I read if you have less than 2GB of RAM, you should set that to [Below 4G], is this correct?


----------



## hybridbkrdr (Nov 9, 2011)

I wanted to add the following edits to my post:
SATA Western Digital hard drive (WD3200AAJS),
a SATA Pioneer DVD-RW (DVR-115D),
an AMD Athlon X2 5400+,
Asus 8800GS (384MB),
OCZ "Special Ops" RAM 2GB (OCZ2SOE8002GK)
BIOS 2701
WinXP Pro SP3 32-bit

then post the following from the Asus forum:


> The Auto setting is fine. Unified memory architecture protocals will expand and shrink frame buffer size as necessary.
> Surround View is a multi display protocal...
> With a 32bit operating system, you want the buffer below 4G.. With a 64bit operating system, you want it above 4G.. This assumes that you aren't running a 64bit OS with 4GB or less memory.


----------

